# Best DIY Co2 Reactor



## McNertney (Feb 22, 2010)

I made this from a Coors Home Draft bottle. Its 1.5 gallon capacity holds exactly double what a 2 liter bottle makes. Most people use a 2 liter bottle recipe like this one...
2 cups sugar 
1/2 tbs baking soda
1/4 tbs yeast
1.5 liters water
I just doubled all the ingredients and added them to my design.

All you have to do is take the tap off by unscrewing it like a soda cap. Cut the inside piece out (sorry no Pic) and silicone some regular size tubing into the larger tubing thats already part of the pour spout. thats all. Here are my pics. Im just wondering if its enough for my 125 gallon tank. Anyone do this on a big tank like mine?


----------



## McNertney (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiUkTKuC6rA
heres a video of it


----------



## FuzzAz (Oct 22, 2007)

NICE! I used 2 3-liter bottles of Fiesta grape soda, I would of much prefred to drink 1.5 gallons of Coors.


----------

